# Les Baer Ultimate Tactical Carry



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

Here's my UTC. Not sure what's ultimate or tactical about it, but it has very clean logos, and no front slide serrations. The rear sight has been replaced with a Heinie Ledge.


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

Beautiful. I intend to end up with a Baer someday.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I like it! Very clean and simple, no chrome or over-stylized serrations. Doesn't look like a show piece. That's the kind of 1911 I want some day.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Baer does make one clean looking gun. Love mine, looking to add another.


----------



## Grinder (Sep 20, 2010)

Beautiful gun. There's a 1911 in my future somewhere.


----------

